# White goods for show pen - where to buy?



## jo-pop

So where is the best place for me to buy the following?

Litter tray
Food dish
Hanging water dish

I know you can get the from ebay etc but just wondered if anywhere in particular you would recommend.

I already have brand new plain white fleece blankets so no need for those.


----------



## rcmadd

really i dont see why food bowl need to be white... as they have to be removed from the pen whilst open judging is on

our show whites we got from ebay and any good petshop will have white vetbed stuff.. and white bowls.. the hanging ones will more than likely be with the bird stuff.


----------



## raggs

Hiya Jo, you can also buy a complete " show kit " from one of the stalls that are usually at the show too........good luck in all future shows.......Chris


----------



## jo-pop

rcmadd said:


> really i dont see why food bowl need to be white... as they have to be removed from the pen whilst open judging is on


I thought that seemed odd too :skep:


----------



## Alaskacat

Hi you could try Crystal Clear Pet Products, they are at most of the shows and when I started out I ordered and paid for the set then picked it up on the day. He always has sets for sale on the day, but having paid for it I felt a bit more organised. 

Thanks for reminding me as I need another set for the 
7th Jan. blooming household pet!!!

So glad you are going to show your boy, he looks lovely.

Katy


----------



## IndysMamma

Crystal Clear is here Show whites for cat shows for their show stuff

they sell a set up kit at a very reasonable price with everything in it - though I would also buy a chunk of white 'vetbed' too as it gives a nice comfy/squashy bed to lie on and is cozy if the show hall is cool


----------



## Kattkinkatt

As already mentioned the hang on bowls you will find in bird sections. The plain white bowls & litter trays are a bit harder.

Another company to have a look at are Purrsonal Touch

They do all sorts. If you have a show nearby before you need them then even the small shows have a stand selling whites (but not always the cheapest).

Good luck


----------



## jo-pop

Thanks all. I am going to order in advance and collect at the show I think.
I have my form to post off today (little late but show manager said its ok)

I am nervous already 

Yesterday I managed to trim 10 little claws while he was chilling out, just to get him used to the idea.


----------



## jo-pop

This was from December last year, but thanks anyway


----------

